# Need help identifying what year and model this is?



## King82 (May 21, 2018)

I picked this up at a garage sale and need help identifying what I have here. I’m trying to identify the year, and am also trying to come up with an estimated value of the bike. In doing some research it looks like a late 70’s model or possibly a 1980? I attached some pictures and found what I think might be a serial number?? The bike is in almost perfect condition with no rust or damage and all the original stickers are still on the bike and in good shape as well. If you have any knowledge to share it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ADVHOG (May 21, 2018)

I am Definately no expert (on anything!) but that's not 70's. I'm thinking 1985 or later. Its a very nice clean bike. No idea in the value. Its very cool tho! Try the bmx museum.


----------



## King82 (May 21, 2018)

Ok, thanks! I’ll keep researching. 


ADVHOG said:


> I am Definately no expert (on anything!) but that's not 70's. I'm thinking 1985 or later. Its a very nice clean bike. No idea in the value. Its very cool tho! Try the bmx museum.



,


----------



## mantaray (May 25, 2018)

To me it looks like an early-mid 80s Proline or MX-2


----------

